# Competitor killed at Enduro World Series Crested Butte.



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

No one will report who it is till tomorrow. Who ever it is, I hope your going to a better place!


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.velovert.com/information/10286/tragedie-sur-l-enduro-world-series-5

Article is in French. Chrome auto translated it for me.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

God's speed...

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## bgkz25 (Dec 29, 2013)

http://m.bikemag.com/news/ews-race-canceled-after-death/
The article mentioned the rider's name William Dean Olson of Colorado.
My thoughts and prayers for his friends and family. Ride in peace bro.


----------



## YoKev (Apr 26, 2012)

Rest In Peace William


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

R.I.P. brother


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, Rip It to Pieces man!


----------



## Wooly Worm (Mar 15, 2015)

So very sorry to hear this. Prayers for his family and friends. It mentions that they believe he died from blunt force chest trauma. I've never been to an Enduro event, are chest protectors often worn? Mandatory? I wonder if he had one on? I ask because my young son rides, and I've wondered about how much protection I should have on him. I know deaths are rare...but.... I've noticed motocross riders wear them too. I've often wondered if I should have him in a chest protector while riding?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

If I remember right that is also what killed Earthquake Jake Watson. My guess, not many if anyone wears a chest protector at an Enduro because the length of the races. For DH everyone should be wearing one.


----------

